# Home CPAP auto titration coding



## B Seyer (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello--I'm trying to find documentation that supports appropriate coding for home CPAP auto titration services. I work for a payor. Several providers are reporting this service with the unlisted code 94799, insisting that no other code covers this service. Others have been using 94660. We'd sure like to clear up the confusion.

Here is the clinical scenario:

Patient has a sleep study done, diagnosed with severe sleep apnea. Home CPAP is initiated for a trial period. Patient returns to the provider with a disc that provides details of the trial period. The provider prints out and reviews the results and makes further recommendations. The patient is not present for the visit. Provider wishes to bill for this interpretation of results service. What CPT code is most appropriate to use?

Thanks for any help!

Beth


----------

